# UDS Build Off???? Who's interested?



## bcfishman (Sep 29, 2008)

With all the people building UDS's lately, I thought that a weekend UDS build off would be fun.

This would be for new builds only. Existing UDS's would not be able to be submitted. Building time constraints would be from Saturday at 12:00AM to midnite Sunday. 

Rules would be something along the lines of:

-Must have raw barrel to begin with.
-All non-assembled pieces must me shown on morning of the build.
-No welding allowed (This is to keep things fair as many people don't have a welder) Other power tools are allowed.
-There should be some kind of budget as well. (Not including the drum)
-At Midnight on Friday a word or phrase could be submitted and all pictures must include a piece of paper with that word or phrase in it. (To ensure the build takes place that weekend)
-Any other rules that are reasonable could be added.

What does everyone think?

Any ideas on when a good weekend would be?

Also, maybe a piece of SMF paraphernalia could be awarded to the winner.

Voting could take place from Monday through Wednesday?
Details can be further worked out. 

I think a few weeks for people to get supplies would be best. Maybe October 25 and 26?


----------



## big game cook (Sep 29, 2008)

aw man. i got to build another one lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






sounds cool i just dont know if i could afford another one that soon.

im a maybe.


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, as much as I'd like to build one... I'd find it difficult to do it under a time constraint. Especially dedicating a weekend. Now...if yer on a mission and have the time and resources, great. But I'd think most folk will have a hard time with that. Why not a couple week window?


----------



## bcfishman (Sep 29, 2008)

How about one week?

Building can begin on saturday and submitted photos must be in before midnight on Friday?

AFFORD ANOTHER ONE? IN YOUR POST YOU SAID YOU GOT NEARLY EVERYTHING FOR FREE?!?!?!?1


----------



## wutang (Sep 29, 2008)

I know those handles cost you quite a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I guess it might be tough to kill another part doner and still get it ready in time. J/K


I just got my barrel yesterday but don't know if I will be ready to build it for a little while yet.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 30, 2008)

ya i did. but it would be hard to get another round free. the paint i could and i have another handle set of casters and wheels ect...

i just bought a therm and stuff and the grates ect...


im sure ide be up for it. ya. make it a week.


----------



## dbarnett66 (Sep 30, 2008)

I am in! I would also like a week as I have to balance my responsibilities as a father to my young uns. I have had all the parts in my garage collecting dust for two months now.  A build off might just give me the push to finish this thing and start cooking.


----------



## guvna (Sep 30, 2008)

darn it!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   i'm in the process of moving. my build will start in a month or so. oh well i guess.


----------



## pinkmeat (Sep 30, 2008)

Should it also include a qview to prove each UDS is working, and flaunt its capabilites?


----------



## guvna (Oct 1, 2008)

great idea boss! we should know its faults. though, it IS a drum so it might not have any...


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 1, 2008)

OK,

Here are the dates (provided it will work).

November 8th through the 14th. 

Building can begin at 12:00AM on Saturday November 8th. Building must be completed and photos submitted by Midnight on Friday the 14th.

Rules for UDS Buildoff.

1 - Must be a member of SMF
2 - Drums must be bare prior to building date. Burnout of drum allowed.
3 - Budget for parts is $100. (This does not include cost of barrel. This also gives you 5 weeks to accumulate parts in small dollar amounts so the wife doesn't ask why you spent $100 bucks at Lowes/Home Depot in one shot.)
4 - Welding is not allowed. (Unfair advantage to people who do not have access to welder. I know, same argument could be made for power tools, but if you don't have any of these, please send me a private message and I will give you the address to send your man card to.)
5 - All submitted UDS's must include the following mandatory items.
     Shelf
     Two Beer Holders
     Hooks for utensils
6 - Items you already have or receive that are used can be used in the build. If you claim it was lying around and it is a Shiny Brass Ball valve with a bright red handle, some may question that.
7 - Judging will take place on Saturday the 15th and Sunday the 16th by our fellow SMF members. (Voters will select a 1st, 2nd and 3rd in their opinion. Builders may also vote but can not vote for their own UDS.)
8 - Winner will receive something of not much value, and the title of "SMF 2008 UDS Buildoff Champion."
9 - At midnight on Friday a chosen word will be submitted under the buildoff thread. All photos of UDS and building must have a piece of cardboard with the word (handwritten) in the picture.
10 - Photos for submission must include the naked drum (just the drum, no naked forum members please), 2 pictures during the build, as many pictures as you see fit for showing the finished UDS, and one picture of your UDS producing TBS.
11 - A UDS throwdown can take place the weekend of the vote, since some don't have time to smoke during the week.

Disclaimer: All applicants agree to submit to the rules of the build. Winners will be given polygraphs and colonoscopys to ensure no cheating took place. No complaints and/or protests will be accepted.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 1, 2008)

5 weeks. well. ok. ill see what i can do.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

But, but, but....I promised myself I would not build another smoker.... lol
Can a girl have too many?


----------



## big game cook (Oct 1, 2008)

well just go all out and sell it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i am just getting 2/3rds the way through my first and now have to look for another drum.


----------



## dbarnett66 (Oct 2, 2008)

When I began teaching, I gave up drinking about 15 years ago. Do we really need the beer holders? I guess I can always install "soft drink" holders..... haha


----------



## big game cook (Oct 2, 2008)

i gave up drinking too. when i ran out lol. ya in sure any 12 oz can holder will work.


----------



## motorhedd (Oct 2, 2008)

smokers are like diamonds...a gal can just never have "too" many!


----------



## big game cook (Oct 4, 2008)

ok. aint got a drum yet but managed to dig up some more parts. im in. and got two more briskets (3 in freezor)  at $1.30 lb reduced yesterday so ill have meat for the cookoff. and got news today im going back to work in a week too. so fire the guns big game is in. heck. still aint finished up the first one. but now i know the ropes lol.































i dont want to go in this alone. whos all in for sure?


----------



## taterdavid (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm starting to gather parts for a UDS build.I just scored a weber for a lid and it had a useable grate. Don't know if i'm in the competition cause i'm gonna go real low budget but we'll see


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 4, 2008)

Trust me, low budget is what UDS's are all about. 
That is why I recommended a $100 limit. That way the playing field would be a little more even.

I'm surprised there hasn't been more interest from other forum members.
Maybe they're secretly acquiring supplies in hopes of shocking everyone.
With the hundreds of backyard-weekend-warriors we have on here, I thought more people would be up for the challenge and the forum competition.

Well, 5 weeks left until the build week.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 4, 2008)

I think some people would probably like to compete to build the best "over the top" UDS's with no rules as to what you can and can't do. Maybe a contest for the best tricked out UDS with an ending submission date, the only rule is that it has to be functional. I personally would like to be able to weld. I don't really want to build another plain old UDS even though they work just as good as the pretty ones. With all of the rules it will be more of a "who can build a UDS the fastest contest". They will all for the most part look the same if everybody has to use the same list of matierials, mandatory parts and can't go over a $100.00. I already have a UDS and if I am gonna build another one I am gonna go all out! No disrespect, I think that it is great that you are trying to organize this contest! I maybe totally off base? Sometimes I think everybody thinks like me and they don't.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 4, 2008)

not a set parts list. you can use anything you already have. and freebees i dont believe count. and i guarentee mine wont look like everyone elses. just scored a weber lid yesterday for mine. 

theres no set list except you need a table. beer holders ect. that dont say that the table must be wood aluminum bone lol. hope theres more intrest. i am looking forward to it.


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 5, 2008)

Joker,

After your comment and some thought I decided welding would be just fine. Creativity does not require welding.

Also, the reason for the limit of $100 is so it doesn't become a who has the deepest pocket UDS build.

I have started looking through the garage to see what miscellaneous parts I have lying around I may be able to use. I have an idea of what "theme" it is going to be, I just need to locate the rest of the stuff.

I highly doubt many of these are going to look alike.

I encourage you to give it a go.


----------



## pinkmeat (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you talking about the most over the top idea, or welding in general for the original contest?


----------



## big game cook (Oct 5, 2008)

i DONT have a welder. and i aint skeert. lmao. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





let em weld.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 5, 2008)

You are right about creativity not requiring welding and normally I really wouldn't even want to get mine out for a UDS build but I kinda have an idea that requires a little bit of welding. I had the idea a long time ago just never had a reason to go for it...


----------



## pinkmeat (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't plan on taking part, but I think it [welding] would be an unfair advantage.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 5, 2008)

You are probably right.. I think I will sit this one out and watch what everybody else comes up with. I am sure there will be some awesome builds! I already have three 55's that I have plans for not really going along the guidelines of the traditional UDS design. I would buy 1 more 55 for this build off but my wife would KMA, plus my neighbors might think I have a hazardous waste dump in my back yard. Looks like ugly drum city already!


----------



## big game cook (Oct 5, 2008)

well. not to many takers yet. getting ready to season my first build. man them dogs rust fast. took it down to bare metal with a stiff wire drill brush. powersprayed and turned upside down in the sun. went back 30 min later to rub with oil. and had to wipe the rust out of it first.


----------



## ytsejam (Oct 5, 2008)

you say pre burn out is ok, what about burn out plus wire brush?
so far that is all i have done to mine.
i was planning on starting to accumulate the rest of the pieces in the next couple weeks, and hope to have it done in time for the holidays, so that week pretty much fits my schedule


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, it can be cleaned out and wire brushed first. No fabricating before that date.

About welding being an unfair advantage, I dont think so. Yea it would be nice to have that option, but some 90* brackets can usually take care of that.

I think creativity will win on this one.

I started going through all the random stuff I have saved over the years. You know the stuff that you go to toss in the trash, and then think, I may be able to use this for something some day.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmmmm, not a bad way to look at it.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 5, 2008)

i hear ya. i have tons of stuff like that lol. i think they call it ocd lmao.

im not releasing much more of my first build till this one is over. i came up with some cool moving parts for the innards and want to use that in the contest.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





doing the first HOT burn in mine now to burn on the oil and cure the paint.


----------



## burgs95 (Oct 6, 2008)

I wanna participate.  However, I'm having trouble finding a food grade drum.  Anyone on the boards from the upstate of SC?

Chris


----------



## mrwizardgi (Oct 6, 2008)

I started mine already and although I have a second drum I'm saving it for my dad so he can build one too.  Maybe next time! Good luck to all of you participating.  I can't wait to get more ideas so Pop's UDS will turn out fantastically.  

J-


----------



## big game cook (Oct 7, 2008)

well im officially in. burning out FREE drum tonight. got my BBQ paint and a couple small parts.

so since we can burn out and clean it.. and they rust so quick. i assume were allowed to paint and or season it. as long as the drum is plain. no drilling or welding ect???????????

i was gonna burn it tonight and paint clean and season inside tomorrow. but there will be nothing else done. prepped drum so to speak but it will be bare.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm trying to get me a drum as we speak...


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 8, 2008)

How do you season a drum if it's not built?


----------



## big game cook (Oct 8, 2008)

hum. i dont know but mine burned out and begining to rust already. 

gonna have to be sprayed. gonna burn it again now to get the wetness out of it. rained yesterday and last night. ill wait and wire the inside later during the build i guess. gonna have to bring it in the shop i guess. those things rust in minutes.


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 8, 2008)

Im picking up 4 drums tomorrow all with lids and locking rings for $20 total.

Not a bad deal.

Maybe a UDS for me one for my friend, and then a two barrel one on top of the other smoker.

That will add to my signature line for sure.


----------



## rickw (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a real good deal.


----------



## brandsbay (Oct 9, 2008)

Think I found a drum with a lid for free,got some gate valves left over from some irrigation I bought.So hopefuly I'm in.Can't imagine that there is a UDS in England yet,so hey it maybe a first.


----------



## guvna (Oct 9, 2008)

welding is just another tool like screws or rivets. why is it so unfair? for example - if you need to install a hinge and it's welded as opposed to riveted, you're out of the contest? what's the difference? i don't have a rivet gun; does that mean that riveting is not allowed?

just playing the devils advocate here, no offense intended...


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 9, 2008)

I know of several Drumheads across the pond!

Glad to see you joining the club!


----------



## brandsbay (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh well atleast there will hopefuly one more


----------



## big game cook (Oct 9, 2008)

gonna try and paint my outside today. getting rusted bad. got a lid, found grates for $13. i should have all my parts piled up and waiting.


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I picked up four Drums today.
$16 and they are all in good shape. They all come with lids and locking rings. They had some sort of fiberglass foam spray in them before. There is little residue on the inside but it comes off with you fingernail. I will use my friends pressure washer to get them all cleaned out. Then I'll burn them out with either a weed burner or most likely just get a roaring fire going in there.

Living in Fl and only being 6 or 7 miles from the Ocean and a mile and a half from a saltwater river, rust will definitely be my main concern.

Big game, where'd you get the lids for $13?


----------



## big game cook (Oct 10, 2008)

not lids. the grill grates were $12.98 at big r's.


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't know what Big R's is. Is that the Weber Kettle grate you got or a knock off. Im thinkin of buying the $22 job from Walmart. Havent been able to locate a used Weber yet.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont remember the brand.  but they carry from 10" to 22.5".

big r's is a farm supply feed store.

they have weber accessories. ill have to check on the brand.


----------



## phreak (Oct 10, 2008)

I believe home depot has them for around $15  right now in FL.

I've got a wanted ad on craigslist right now looking for a cheap drum, if I can score one in time I'm in for the buildoff.  
BTW if anyone in the Tampa/St Pete area knows where I can get a drum I would much appreciate it, maybe even willing to give some cherry chunks for a good lead.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 10, 2008)

got my drum burned and painted. just waiting and comeing up with a game plan right now.


----------

